# mixing cigars in a humidor



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

How concerned should I be about keeping all my cigars in a single box? How quickly can the oils transfer and cause issues or inconsistency? Also, I take all my cigars out of boxes and put them right in the humi with the others, should I leave them in the boxes be it wood traditional or sleeve from a 5 pack, or plastic wrapper? I wanted to help with the aging processes hence why I took them all out.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I do not have a great selection of varied cigars, but they get stored together. I do know infused cigars should not be stored with plain cigars unless you want to impart some of the infused flavor to them all.

I do keep cigars that I will be smoking soon in a humidor that has a RH a little lower (60%) than my humidor that is stable at or near 64% +/- a % or two.

I find less burn and draw issues at the lower RH


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> I do not have a great selection of varied cigars, but they get stored together. I do know infused cigars should not be stored with plain cigars unless you want to impart some of the infused flavor to them all.
> 
> I do keep cigars that I will be smoking soon in a humidor that has a RH a little lower (60%) than my humidor that is stable at or near 64% +/- a % or two.
> 
> I find less burn and draw issues at the lower RH


What he said! As long as they're not infused, cigars should be fine. If they are take the infused out and put them
in a tupperware type of container with a humipack from Boveda (the big one)


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

for non infused?

years and years and years.

the cello on or off thing? that's for another time because it's one of those old debates.


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Yup, like they all said, just keep your flavor infused separate, they will penetrate your non infused sticks. The rest are fine.


----------



## miket156 (Feb 2, 2011)

I usually keep two or three different brands of cigars in my humidor. There are 3 sections on the bottom separated with dividers, I keep a different brand of cigars on either end of the bottom section. In the top tray, I have a third brand on the left side and other odd cigars on the right side of the top tray, separated by my digital hygrometer. I take my cigars out of the box and out of the cellophane wrappers as soon as they arrive. I believe that the humidity is absorbed by the cigars more evenly when taken out of the cellophane. I store the cellophane in a large box for when I am going to transport cigars, even if I'm only taking a few to the club to smoke. I also have a cigar case, but I've been known to damage the foot of cigars on occasion when I transport them without the cellophane. :frusty:

I wouldn't stack different brands or more than one kind of cigar on top of others in a humidor. :decision: Is that the best way to handle your cigars? I don't know but my cigars have not been "cross breeding" AFAIK. 



Mike T.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I have a 50 ct. humidor and mix all kinds of cigars because I usually only have a few of any one brand. My partition separates cigars that came naked from those wrapped in cello -- which I just leave on. The few infused cigars I have (Drew Estate) are cello wrapped and sit over on that side. I've never noticed any bleeding over of infusion flavors or aromas in any of my smokes. Would probably be obvious if they were touching non-infused cigars, but in this case they are always separated by 2 layers of cello from anything else on that side of the box.


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Keep those infused away from your non infused! I try to seperate brands as best I can. But y stash is still growing


----------



## Slowreaction (Aug 21, 2011)

My humidor is mixed but almost everything is in the cello.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

lebz said:


> Keep those infused away from your non infused! I try to seperate brands as best I can. But y stash is still growing


I'm persuaded you are right and it's easy enough to do. A double zip-lock quart bag and a little Boveda humidifier will do for a start. I can see that a certain size and shape tupperware container is going to become very popular around here...


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

I would also try to keep similar cigars together, (i.e. maduro with maduro, natural with natural, or nicaraguan with nicaraguan, dominican with dominican. Just cause if have slight ocd is all.


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

I just pile them all in there and keep similar brands of cigars together. I don't think co-mingling my smokes will significantly alter the smokes so much so that I'm like "Egad, you got your chocolate in my peanut butter..." Cigar cooties don't bother me too much. That's just me though. I try not to obsess to much with something that's supposed to relax me.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

...what they said - about keeping those flavor or scent in-fused joke smokes AWAY from your normal stash! Ever since, years ago, I made the mistake of putting flavored/infused cigars inside my humidor and the disaster that happened to my regular smokes, it left me with a bad, bad place in my heart for flavored cigars. It was 10 years before I finally gave infused smokes another chance and that was with CAO's Moontrance, Eileen's dream, etc. flavored smokes - but that's just for shits and giggles. I normally smoke regular well aged smokes naturally putting forth their own essence. As far as mixing these...I try to keep my habanas separate from non-habanos. Only if the non-habana is an EXCEPTIONAL cigar brand like Padron 45th Family Anniversary or something like that can it go with my regular treasures from our brothers and sisters 90 miles south of Florida. My 2 cents.


----------



## apexking (Dec 3, 2011)

Damselnotindistress said:


> ...what they said - about keeping those flavor or scent in-fused joke smokes AWAY from your normal stash! Ever since, years ago, I made the mistake of putting flavored/infused cigars inside my humidor and the disaster that happened to my regular smokes, it left me with a bad, bad place in my heart for flavored cigars. It was 10 years before I finally gave infused smokes another chance and that was with CAO's Moontrance, Eileen's dream, etc. flavored smokes - but that's just for shits and giggles. I normally smoke regular well aged smokes naturally putting forth their own essence. As far as mixing these...I try to keep my habanas separate from non-habanos. Only if the non-habana is an EXCEPTIONAL cigar brand like Padron 45th Family Anniversary or something like that can it go with my regular treasures from our brothers and sisters 90 miles south of Florida. My 2 cents.


That seems like a good approach, I may follow .


----------



## lamontjb (Dec 11, 2010)

Are AF Anejo Sharks considered infused? If I leave the cello on them, is that good enough? In addition to a half box of AF Anejo, I have a sealed box of Anejo Sharks in my humidor, which beyond that has each cigar individually wrapped. Should this be a concern?


----------



## purepoker (Sep 15, 2011)

lamontjb said:


> Are AF Anejo Sharks considered infused? If I leave the cello on them, is that good enough? In addition to a half box of AF Anejo, I have a sealed box of Anejo Sharks in my humidor, which beyond that has each cigar individually wrapped. Should this be a concern?


Wow, ummmm i can store them for you.......


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've got a mini cab and 150 quart cooler. They are both packed tight, no need to get OCD on sticks as long as they're unflavored. I also keep them exactly the way they came, they age fine. Cigars are meant to be enjoyed not overthought, get a simple process and stick with it.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

apexking said:


> How concerned should I be about keeping all my cigars in a single box? How quickly can the oils transfer and cause issues or inconsistency? Also, I take all my cigars out of boxes and put them right in the humi with the others, should I leave them in the boxes be it wood traditional or sleeve from a 5 pack, or plastic wrapper? I wanted to help with the aging processes hence why I took them all out.


You can store any unflavored cigars together in any way you like!


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

lamontjb said:


> Are AF Anejo Sharks considered infused?...Should this be a concern?


No.


----------



## MitchellF (Oct 15, 2004)

I have a pretty good selection of cigars of infused and not infused. If the infused cigars are in cellophane I do not have a problem storing them with my other cigars. There is very little if any transfer. My infused cigars are exclusively coffee flavored....Java and Tabaks. If there was a little transfer of the coffee it would not bother me anyway.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> ...what they said - about keeping those flavor or scent in-fused joke smokes AWAY from your normal stash! Ever since, years ago, I made the mistake of putting flavored/infused cigars inside my humidor and the disaster that happened to my regular smokes, it left me with a bad, bad place in my heart for flavored cigars. It was 10 years before I finally gave infused smokes another chance and that was with CAO's Moontrance, Eileen's dream, etc. flavored smokes - but that's just for shits and giggles. I normally smoke regular well aged smokes naturally putting forth their own essence. As far as mixing these...I try to keep my habanas separate from non-habanos. Only if the non-habana is an EXCEPTIONAL cigar brand like Padron 45th Family Anniversary or something like that can it go with my regular treasures from our brothers and sisters 90 miles south of Florida. My 2 cents.


I have some Hs that I want to age for a few years or more. I'm currently separating them from the NHs with just a cedar divider. Do you recommend getting a separate humidor to age these? I don't really have room for a cooler or wine fridge. Otherwise, I would just leave the cigars in their boxes and not worry about the flavors mingling. I do have room for a couple of desktop humidors though.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

smknjoecool said:


> I have some Hs that I want to age for a few years or more. I'm currently separating them from the NHs with just a cedar divider. Do you recommend getting a separate humidor to age these? I don't really have room for a cooler or wine fridge. Otherwise, I would just leave the cigars in their boxes and not worry about the flavors mingling. I do have room for a couple of desktop humidors though.


I think you'll be alright with just a divider. As long as it's natural tobacco and not that homogenized tobacco leaf artificial type wrapper used on Dutch Masters, El Productos and other Ha Ha's like that, you can keep your CC's with your NC's (that's the abbreviations that we use in reference to your H's and NH's that you mentioned earlier!)


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

LOL, no Dutch Masters. Some of the NC are quite pungent though. I have never aged cigars before (still not sure that I can  )...so, I figured I would ask those who have. Thanks for the help.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

I have gone ahead and put my CCs and NCs in the same box with a divider between them. Some of the NCs reek of ammonia and now the CCs smell just the same. Will this eventually dissipate, or are my CCs tainted?


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

I pretty much kept my small stash of 30-40 cigars all together.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

smknjoecool said:


> I have gone ahead and put my CCs and NCs in the same box with a divider between them. Some of the NCs reek of ammonia and now the CCs smell just the same. Will this eventually dissipate, or are my CCs tainted?


*Are you sure it's not the other way around? There are some times when the CC's still have a strong ammonia odor coming off them due to their being rushed ROTT for sales due to very high demand. I have to say that in all my 28+ years in buying NC's I've NEVER detected any ammonia smell at all from them. Hmm...not unless your NC's may have had a "CC" leaf or two snuck in with them??? But don't worry. With time that will dissipate within your humidor.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> *Are you sure it's not the other way around? There are some times when the CC's still have a strong ammonia odor coming off them due to their being rushed ROTT for sales due to very high demand. I have to say that in all my 28+ years in buying NC's I've NEVER detected any ammonia smell at all from them. Hmm...not unless your NC's may have had a "CC" leaf or two snuck in with them??? But don't worry. With time that will dissipate within your humidor.


Thanks for the reassurance Janet. The NCs (specifically the Red Dot Cohibas) stunk before I put them in with the CCs. The CCs are fairly new (May of this year) but I never noticed any "off" odor from them before the marriage. I don't plan on smoking any of them except the La Flor de Antillas (which also stink now) for a month or so. Maybe that will be enough time.

I take almost all of my smokes out of the cello before storing them. Does that make any difference in this context?


----------



## RobertNYC (Nov 3, 2013)

I keep all of my boxes mixed. Some have been in over ten years, some less than a week. Never had a problem with the taste. I don't buy infused cigars, so no concerns with that.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

purepoker said:


> I would also try to keep similar cigars together, (i.e. maduro with maduro, natural with natural, or nicaraguan with nicaraguan, dominican with dominican. Just cause if have slight ocd is all.


I follow a similar route of purepoker with maduro's, natural's, HTF and other cigars etc with their own type/kind.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

sjcruiser36 said:


> I follow a similar route of purepoker with maduro's, natural's, HTF and other cigars etc with their own type/kind.


I do the same, as you can see here:








That doesn't make us racist does it? :mrgreen:


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

smknjoecool said:


> I do the same, as you can see here:
> View attachment 46497
> 
> 
> That doesn't make us racist does it? :mrgreen:


Mine is a little more diverse than yours (lol), since I started off buying or trading a lot of samplers until I found what I really liked. Hopefully in a few weeks my wineador drawers will look as organized as your humidor photo.


----------



## huynha (Feb 6, 2013)

Nice and organized, and very beeeeeautiful sticks.


----------



## mrnuke (Aug 24, 2013)

Why worry so much about a few molecules of flavour transferring from one cigar to another, when we store them between six walls of cedar? There will be a lot more cedar molecules imparted to the wrapper than molecules from another cigar. One may just as well arrange the sticks in a chess board pattern. It's all about personal preference and passion, not a scientific fact.



smknjoecool said:


> View attachment 46497


Those sticks with the band upside-down look interesting. What are they?


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

They are similar to the ones with the label up but from a different island. I'm not trying to be a smart ass. Since I'm a newbie I have to mind my "P's and Q's." Underneath the ones on the left are also some Mi Barrios and La Aurora Perferidos.

...and I'm not worried about the *flavors* mingling as much as the unpleasant ammonia odor affecting the taste of the more delicate cigars.


----------

